Ask HN: What is your the best hack to get things done while flying? - notomorrow
======
davismwfl
Assuming you mean while you are flying from one place to another. I traveled
for years as a consultant and here is what I figured out and still use to this
day.

With rare exception I never work on a plane anymore, I'll watch movies, I'll
read a physical book, but in general I use it as a time to refresh and unplug
for even just a few hours. The two exceptions are for short flights when I am
going to do a presentation or similar and only on a plane for an hour or so,
then I'll go over my presentation etc. Or on the long international flights
(16-20 hrs in a plane), I'll generally stick to my no work policy but
sometimes do enjoy learning/practicing a new technology during that time, and
I do not use plane wifi pretty much ever.

The learning/practicing a new tech without having access to Google &
Stackoverflow is a good way to force yourself through reading API's etc (I
usually download API docs/libraries ahead of time). So this takes a little
preplanning but I find I learn things better and retain them better than if I
had access to Google/Stackoverflow et al. If you want to call it a hack, this
is probably my "plane hack" since it lets me learn a skill or toolset better
then if I was connected to Internet.

------
mrmondo
By flying so you mean flying an aircraft or flying as metaphor for doing your
job (well)?

